# 11/24/10



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I decided to take the day off of work and take Josh fishing. Our quest for the day was to try and get Josh a new PB catfish. We started out the day with no problems getting bait although they were all small. We headed out to our first spot and maybe 5 mins after being there Josh's outside rod went down hard. He reeled the fish in and it was a nice 8lb hybrid. Then it was several spots and several hours later before we would get another fish. Josh kept bugging me to go down to one of our spots we do decent in. So after the wind picked up I decided that may be a good place to go because it should be out of the wind. We anchored up and while I was getting the last rod out one of my rods went down hard. Josh grabbed it and we boated a 5lb bluecat. Then it was on. We had rods going down everywhere. At one time we had 3 blues laying in the bottom of the boat. Josh did manage to let me catch 2 fish today. His next to last fish went down and just acted different than the other fish. Josh looked at me and goes this is a good one Dad. The fish had the rod doubled over hard. I knew it was a good fish. Finally after a couple of runs back to the bottom when the fish saw the net and Josh screaming get him get him. I slipped the net under Josh's new personal Best catfish a beautiful 30lb Bluecat. We ended up the day with a 5lb channel cat. Totals 7 bluecats 1 channelcat and 1 hybrid. Good job Josh on the new PB I am sure there will be many more to come.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds like he/you had a great day!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome fish for Josh!! and I understand your a fine net man....LOL

Salmonid


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Good fish guys, it looks like the next generation is gona be a threat like the last 3, love the scribbled out background. thats a cat guy for ya


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Larry that looks like that "30 pd spot" josh was begging you to go to last time I was fishing with you guys. Looks like the kid knows what he is talking about!

Congrats on the PB Josh


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

A real nice fish Josh and Larry. Larry tell Josh i got some mts dew for him if he gives up that spot.HA HA


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish! Congrats you guys!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice fish Josh!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fishinfreak said:


> A real nice fish Josh and Larry. Larry tell Josh i got some mts dew for him if he gives up that spot.HA HA


I can double the amount of mt dew that bundy is offering...lol

Nice job. I could tell when you sent me the picture that he was excited! Great job Josh! and nice net work Larry.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

That right there is what it is all about! Great job!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry guys but I limit his Mt. Dew to 1 per trip now. LOL Netman was about all I was good for, that and untangling the lines that the 30lber made a mess of. Can't wait to get out again the river should have some current now. Hopefully the big boys will start to stack up in those wintering holes. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very nice, i would love to catch a few cats right now but the ones i go after dont seem to want to play much after october, congrats to your son!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Job Larry!!!

Doc will be looking over his shoulder soon.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

He and Josh are supposed to go to Tennessee over New Years if the weather holds out. So he is really looking forward to fishing with his grandpa. Don't know whether I am going to make the trip yet or not. Haven't heard if the wife wants to do something for New years....She better make up her mind soon cause if she doesn't it will be made for her and she will be spending it with our youngest son and I will be fishing.

Larry


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

A little late to reply, but Awesome fish Josh!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Way to go guys on a great day on the water!


----------



## madcat68 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great job larry way to pass it on.thats a great one josh,keep the to old men on the toes, wont be long fellas and he,ll be telling us all how to fish!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Great Job!!


----------



## ShovelheadC (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice looking Bluecat


----------



## ShovelheadC (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of bait did you guys use?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We were using fresh caught shad.


----------

